# Авиация > Современность >  Аэродромы России

## Виктор

Подскажите, эксплуатируются ли сегодня аэродромы Моршанск, Правдинск, Котлас(воен)?

----------


## Nazar

Котлас да, остальные не знаю, но скорее всего эксплуатируются

----------


## Owl

Правдинск эксплуатируют парашютисты...

----------


## саша

моршанский аэродром не работает .там комендатура

----------


## Vovka

В ходе "оптимизации" Вооруженных Сил РФ и перевода их на "Новый облик" принято решение о РАСФОРМИРОВАНИИ 9 гвардейского Виленского ордена Кутузова истребительного авиационного полка. Вашему вниманию представляется документальный фильм "Прощай, Килп-Явр", снятый ГТРК "Мурман" к Дню ВВС. 
http://depositfiles.com/files/h7sazovva

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Хурба https://topwar.ru/83247-aerodrom-hurba.html

----------


## Red307

31го мая Путин подписал указ о присвоении некоторому количеству аэропортов России "имён великих людей".

Система официального опубликования правовых актов в электронном виде





По моему скромному мнению называть Мурманск, Псков и Калининград именами царей и цариц как-то нелепо. Всё-таки "Кант" для краброво был бы уместней. В одном ряду с "Фредериком Шопеном" Варшавы и "Ференцом Листом" Будапешта.
И кстати странно, в Пулково Достоевский "не прошел".

----------


## Panda-9

> Всё-таки "Кант" для краброво был бы уместней. В одном ряду с "Фредериком Шопеном" Варшавы и "Ференцом Листом" Будапешта.


Во-первых, тема об аэродромах, а не аэропортах.
Во-вторых, Кант в Калининграде и так повсеместно, уже в печенках. Из серьезных заведений университета хватит, острова его имени и т.д. Вам из столиц ведь ни хрена не видно, а размышляете "как лучше" - вслепую, основываясь на личных ощущениях, неумно.
В-третьих, если уж "в одном ряду", то, напрягая логику, выходит только Олег Газманов. Хотите логики?

----------


## Red307

> Во-первых, тема об аэродромах, а не аэропортах.
> Во-вторых, Кант в Калининграде и так повсеместно, уже в печенках. Из серьезных заведений университета хватит, острова его имени и т.д. Вам из столиц ведь ни хрена не видно, а размышляете "как лучше" - вслепую, основываясь на личных ощущениях, неумно.
> В-третьих, если уж "в одном ряду", то, напрягая логику, выходит только Олег Газманов. Хотите логики?


А кто ж виноват, что кроме Канта и Газманова у вас там мало кто известен. 
Но определенно "императрица Елизавета" очень круто)).

Порадовала ваша "логика")) Газманов и Шопен.

----------


## Panda-9

> А кто ж виноват, что кроме Канта и Газманова у вас там мало кто известен. 
> Но определенно "императрица Елизавета" очень круто)).
> 
> Порадовала ваша "логика")) Газманов и Шопен.


Логика не моя - это вы предложили. Я лишь показал, что логика эта глупая.
И вообще с логикой у вас не очень здорово. Сужу по системности ваших слов на форуме.
А императрице Елизавете Петровне, если не в курсе, "ваш" Кант присягал, вместе со всем своим сумрачным гением. Так и смотрите, кто выше и значимей. Императрица или присягнувший ей новый подданный. И что в этом Канте? Он один из основоположников немецкой классической философии, не более. К России относится только своей присягой. Что увековечивать-то? Впрочем, не жду ответа. Не интересен. Отвечать тоже не буду.

----------


## Red307

> Впрочем, не жду ответа. Не интересен. Отвечать тоже не буду.


Нагадил и в кусты... Правильно.

----------


## Avia M

> Как жалко что такая инфраструктура аэродрома заброшена и пропадает.


Так сеть автострад развивается, тренируемся, присаживаемся... :Smile: 
А серьёзно, конечно жалко. Использовать можно и по прямому назначению. Для этого необходимо содержать объект в рабочем состоянии. Денег нет, или при нынешней концепции, достаточно действующего кол-ва аэродромов?
Хорошо ВПП не распахали (Ижма)...

----------


## Avia M

> Минобороны предложило создать аэропорт для лоукостеров на базе военного аэродрома, пишет РБК. Речь идет об аэродроме Клин-5. Он находится в 65 км от Москвы на границе с Тверской областью. Правда, добраться до него можно пока только на машине. По данным издания, аэропорт могут связать с высокоскоростной магистралью Москва— Санкт-Петербург, но проектировать ее начнут лишь осенью.


МО уже "экспериментировало" с Кубинкой...

----------


## Avia M

Вопрос к знатокам. Почему осевая не по центру ВПП? Или это не принципиально?

----------


## cobra_73

> 31го мая Путин подписал указ о присвоении некоторому количеству аэропортов России "имён великих людей".
> 
> Система официального опубликования правовых актов в электронном виде
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> По моему скромному мнению называть Мурманск, Псков и Калининград именами царей и цариц как-то нелепо. Всё-таки "Кант" для краброво был бы уместней. В одном ряду с "Фредериком Шопеном" Варшавы и "Ференцом Листом" Будапешта.
> И кстати странно, в Пулково Достоевский "не прошел".


А вообще это все идиотия и бездумное слизывание.

----------


## Avia M

Под Петербургом появится аэропорт для рейсов компаний-лоукостеров. Гражданский аэродром планируется создать на базе бывшего военного аэродрома «Сиверский» в Гатчинском районе.

https://topspb.tv/programs/stories/485877/

----------


## Fencer

3 сентября ИВПП 2 аэропорта Рощино https://aviaforum.ru/threads/ustr-tj...8#post-3270718

----------


## Fencer

> Под Петербургом появится аэропорт для рейсов компаний-лоукостеров. Гражданский аэродром планируется создать на базе бывшего военного аэродрома «Сиверский» в Гатчинском районе.
> https://topspb.tv/programs/stories/485877/


Су-24 б/н 48 синий летом 2016 года https://www.google.ru/maps/@59.36384...!7i8704!8i4352

----------


## Fencer

Елизово https://russianplanes.net/id308272

----------

